# French opera



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I know or own 49 French operas (I'm including operas in French by non-French composers).
I want to finish my tour of/exposure to French opera.

Here are the ones I'm still missing (33). These would complete my list of 82 French operas worth exploring (a list that may be incomplete, but is good enough for me).

Any advice on best versions, preferably on DVD, but if not available or not good on DVD, on CD?

Hippolyte et Aricie
Cendrillon 
Les Mamelles de Tirésias 
L'Étoile 
Hamlet 
Saint François d'Assise 
Le Roi Malgré Lui 
Hérodiade 
Dinorah 
Mireille. 
Ciboulette 
Padmâvatî 
Le Testament de Tante Caroline 
Les Aventures du roi Pausole 
Robert le Diable 
Le Cid 
Dardanus 
Véronique 
La Voix Humaine 
Le Siège de Corinthe 
Les Vêpres Siciliennes 
Armide (Gluck) 
Armide (Lully) 
Iphigénie en Aulide 
Moïse et Pharaon 
Le Postillon de Longjumeau 
Le Toréador 
Le domino noir 
Manon Lescaut (Auber) 
Le Roi de Lahore 
Esclarmonde
Alceste 
Le Roi Arthus


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Saint François d'Assise I think has only 1 DVD, and it's supposed to be very good.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

*Cendrillon*










I discovered this gem not long after tumbling head over heels in love with Manon. This original issue is out of print now and tends to be expensive secondhand, though it's been re-released (unfortunately without a libretto in the pack and with a horrible cover), thus:










Von Stade sings a Cendrillon that would make icebergs melt. Again and again she gets the tone just right - when she looks at herself for the first time in the ball gown, for instance, she sings 'je suis reine, reine, reine' with such breathless and innocent joy that it brings tears. Another bonus is Ruth Welting as the fairy godmother. My goodness, you can almost feel the air crackling with magic - her voice is so light and tinkling. This is one of those occasions where I really wouldn't want to see it performed. Everything is conveyed so exquisitely in the music, that any actual visual representation would be bound to disappoint, no matter how good.

There was a time when this became the most important music in my life for about a month or two - then I had to force myself to stop playing it for fear that I'd spoil it by overexposure. If you want to test the water, you could buy the reissue (which is very cheap) and see what you think before trying to track down the original issue second hand. Also it's worth bearing in mind that this _may_ be a situation similar to _Suor Angelica_ - which is one of my favourite operas and your rock bottom worst. A recommendation from me may not be the best of news, Alma!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

*Sapho*










Do you have this one, I wonder? I mention it because it's pretty obscure, but I've enjoyed it enormously - I associate it with one of my summer afternoon sessions in the garden some years ago, listening to it on headphones, three days in a row. The main problem is with the recording quality. The CD set is so obviously based on a transfer from vinyl (you can actually hear the stylus in the groove: those who believe that vinyl sounds better than CDs should listen to this!), but I must say that it didn't stop me loving the opera. But then, the tale is not a million miles away from _La Rondine_ - a subject I seem to be a sucker for.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I think Lully's Armide with William Christie/Les Arts Florissants, Stephanie d'Oustrac & Paul Agnew is great.  I think it's on DVD, but I've only seen a tv broadcast of it...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> *Sapho*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Sapho had escaped my radar, I guess it's 35 now...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> I discovered this gem not long after tumbling head over heels in love with Manon. This original issue is out of print now and tends to be expensive secondhand, though it's been re-released (unfortunately without a libretto in the pack and with a horrible cover), thus:


I agree. The cover is horrible. They have this band with the name of the performers very, very poorly placed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Predictably ...










It is fabulous though.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Weird...You have nothing of the greatests French composers:

Charles Gounod
Georges Bizet.

Well...let's say this is an underground group (?)

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Weird...You have nothing of the greatests French composers:
> 
> Charles Gounod
> Georges Bizet.
> ...


Of course I do.
This is the list of the 35 that I'm still missing.
Like I said, I own (or know well without owning) copies of 48 other French operas, including, of course, works by Gounod and Bizet. Although, to tell you the truth, I'm not a big fan of Gounod's.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Elgarian seems to have got ahead of me. Von Stade's Cendrillon is very good apart from Nicolai Gedda, who is simply too old for Prince Charming. Alas, there is no better alternative! There is not a DVD version, as far as I know.

Hippolyte et Aricie seems to exist on CD, directed by William Christie, and I have no knowledge about it.

Dardanus exists only on CD, one conducted by Raymond Leppard, the other by Marc Minkowski. No experience of them, either.

Les Mamelles de Tirésias is really very funny! I have seen it once on stage, although in Finnish. No DVD of it, either. There are two recordings available on CD. The newer one is conducted by Seiji Ozawa and the older one by André Cluytens. I have heard them both, but for reasons explained earlier I no longer have them in my possession, and I really couldn't make the choice. Cluytens's recording is obviously very old, but has Denise Duval.

L'Étoile seems to have made it to DVD with Gardiner as conductor and Colette Alliot-Lugaz starring as she is on the CD version, also led by Gardiner. I had the CD version and it was good. The Duetto de la Chartreuse verte is a winner!

Thomas's Hamlet with Natalie Dessay is outstanding on DVD!

Saint Francois d'Assise is also available on DVD, conducted by Ingo Metzmacher (who the hell is he?) and has got five stars at amazon.com, but I have never heard or seen the opera.

With Le Roi malgré lui there is not much competition, either: only one version on CD conducted by Charles Dutoit seems to exist. I have had it, heard it, but remember nothing of it.

Hérodiade is available only on CD, but with Renée Fleming. I even have it, but haven't had the time to listen to it.

Dinorah seems to exist on DVD, conducted by Pierre Jourdan. I haven't it, but it will be my next order!

I just wrote a review of Mireille on DVD. If you are really interested in the opera, why not! There isn't any competition on DVD, although the CD version with Mirella Freni is better.

Ciboulette is available on CD with Mady Mesplé. So, it must be an oldish recording. I have never heard it.

Padmâvatî is only available on CD format, but with Marilyn Horne!

Le Testament du Tante Caroline is completely unknown to me and I couldn't find any kind of recording of it.

Les Aventures du Roi Pausole seems to have been recorded on CD, conducted by Ed Spanjaard. The cast includes some familiar names, Gabriel Bacquier (in the name role), Michel Sénéchal and Rachel Yakar. The recording gets five stars at amazon.co.uk. By God, where do you pull these works from?

Robert le Diable seems to be available on CD, conducted by Renato Palumbo (?) or by Thomas Fulton. Unfortunately, all I know of this opera is the aria that Beverly Sills sings in one of her recitals.

Massenet's Le Cid remains also to be available on CD only, conducted by Eve Queler. I used to have it, but I don't remember enough to make any comments. Actually, I have bought it again, but it's in one of those stacks that wait listening to - among all that Rossini, Donizetti and Bellini!

Dardanus seems to be twice on your list. Vide supra!

Véronique is only available on CD, starring Mady Mesplé. Can you stand her voice?

La Voix Humaine has made it to DVD, coupled with Menotti's The Telephone - what else? The soprano here is Carole Farley. I had her Poulenc version of this telephone thing on LP and wasn't impressed. I have no experience about the DVD.

If you must have Le Siege De Corinth in French, there is the CD version with Luciana Serra. L'Assedio di Corinto is available with Beverly Sills, both as a live recording from La Scala (where she stepped in to replace the pregnant Renata Scotto and the audience went berserk! I'm still waiting for that to arrive, but DarkAngel couldn't stand the obviously primitive recording. Check the customer comments at amazon.com, though! Marilyn Horne sings there as well!) and a studio recording, which I haven't heard yet.

Les Vêpres Siciliennes: I quote a customer comment from amazon.com. "Il n'existe qu'une seule version disponible des «Vêpres siciliennes» en français, celles d'un concert de 1969 enregistré pour la BBC qui l'a retransmis l'année d'après. Ces bandes étaient disponibles sur de nombreux labels spécialisés dans les réalisations non-officielles comme Voce ou Arkadia. La maison de disques Opera rara a donc simplement repris ces bandes sans en améliorer substantiellement la qualité sonore (comme elle le fera aussi pour «Don Carlos»). L'interprétation en soi est bonne sans être brillante. 
Le gros bémol est le prix demandé par Opera rara. On a certes un peu plus de trois heures de musique et un très gros livret avec le texte de l'opéra en français. Mais cet enregistrement n'a pas été fait par le label et il n'a donc aucune raison objective d'être au prix (prohibitif) qu'ils pratiquent habituellement. Malheureusement, les disques sortis par Voce ou Arkadia sont devenus rares et donc chers. Dans ces cas-là, Opera rara deviendrait compétitif -un comble ! Il faut savoir cependant qu'il ne s'agit ni plus ni moins que des bandes bien connues des réalisations non-officielles -et sans les bonus encore !

Gluck's Armide seems to exist on two CD versions. The older is conducted by Richard Hickox (featuring Felicity Palmer), the newer by Marc Minkowski. I probably had the older, but I don't remember anything of the performance. The newer gets 4½ stars at amazon.com and 3½ at amazon.co.uk. The older hasn't been commented on.

Lully's Armide also seems to exist on CD only, conducted either by Philippe Herreweghe or Ryan Brown (?). I have never heard it.

Iphigénie en Aulide seems to be available on CD conducted by John Eliot Gardiner, Anne Sofie von Otter and Lynne Dawson among the singers. I have had this one, too, but cannot comment. Instead, the pervert that I am, I listen the revised version in German by Wagner!!!

Moïse et Pharaon. I'm still waiting for my copy of this on DVD, conducted by Riccardo Muti. Otherwise I love the Hungaroton version, where this French version of Mosé in Egitto is translated back into Italian! The Italian version differs from the original. Would you believe, when Mosé in Egitto was first performed, it didn't have "Dal tuo stellato soglio/Des cieux où tu résides, grand Dieu"?! It's the most memorable thing in the whole opera!

I'm afraid the only recording of Le Postillon de Lonjumeau is the one on CD, conducted by Thomas Fulton, starring June Anderson and John Aler. Oh, that high D for the tenor!

Quite surprisingly, Adolphe Adam's Le Toréador ou l'accord parfait is available on DVD, conducted by Pierre Jourdan, featuring Ghyslaine Raphanel, Matthieu Lécroart and Franck Cassard - new names to me. Definitely on my shopping list! Of course, there is the CD version wit Sumi Yo. Both get 4½ stars at amazon.com.

Le Domino Noir is only on CD, with Sumi Yo, again. I had it, but I don't remember, if it was any good.

Auber's Manon Lescaut is available on CD, with the inevitable Mady Mesplé. Have you read the book? Manon is really impossible! The operas don't reveal all her doings.

I have reviewed Le Roi de Lahore in the Opera on DVD thread last May, message #420. I bought it as a part of Teatro La Fenice Opera Collection. It seems to be available separately, too, but if you compare the prices, the box is the one to go for! It also includes a reasonably good Thaïs with Eva Mei, a very good Daphne with June Anderson, an excellent Les pêcheurs de perles and Pia di Tolomei that I haven't seen yet, but excellent value for money! On CD there is Joan Sutherland's version, a bit late in her career, but still very fine.

With Esclarmonde you don't have a choice. It's the CD with Joan Sutherland or nothing. But what an experience! Listen to her "Esprits de l'air! Esprits de l'onde!" and your hair will raise!

Gluck's Alceste (like his Orphée et Eurydice) is available on DVD, conducted by Gardiner. Anne Sofie von Otter sings Alceste and because she happens to be one of my favourite mezzos, I can't find a fault in this. The two productions - I mean O&E, too - are very much alike, characters standing like statues against the blue backround, but I like them.

Le Roi Arthus is only available on CD, but there are two versions. The older one, which I once had but have no recollection of, is conducted by Armin Jordan. The newer one is conducted by Leon Botstein.

So, here we are. As you can see, there aren't very many choices to be made among the DVD versions, if they exist at all. In many instances, there is only a single CD version.

I have spent the whole afternoon with this question. So, I feel entitled to ask some questions. How did you decide that 82 would be the exact number of French operas worth having? What are the 48 that you already have? Have you got Saint-Saëns's Henry VIII? If not, I would recommend it. It's available on DVD.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I have spent the whole afternoon with this question. So, I feel entitled to ask some questions. How did you decide that 82 would be the exact number of French operas worth having? What are the 48 that you already have? Have you got Saint-Saëns's Henry VIII? If not, I would recommend it. It's available on DVD.


Wow! Thank you *so* much. This is why you're such an asset to this forum. I hope your opera phase doesn't revert to cinema again, and you don't desert us again. I believe you're the member with the most encyclopedic knowledge of opera, someone to turn to when we have a pressing question.:tiphat:

Thanks also for taking the time to provide such a comprehensive answer.

There's nothing magical about the 82 number. It came from readings and discussing the question with other people and adding or eliminating some works to the list of French operas (or operas in French) that I wanted to explore. Like I said, it's a list that works *for me*, it doesn't pretend to be all inclusive or even correct, it's just that these 82 I got curious about exploring, and I'd gladly add others if someone tells me that they should also be there, but you know, the more I add, the more money I spend, so, at the time when I wrote down the French operas I wanted to get familiar with, I stopped at 82 for no good reason, they were just the ones that at the time I thought I should get/listen to.

For example, the list had included Don César de Bazan and Le Timbre d'Argent but then I found out that they are unavailable. The list had also included works that I have since eliminated because I figured that they are lesser works that are not worth exploring. These have included for instance
La Vestale (Spontini) 
La Dame Blanche (Boieldieu) 
Le Roi d'Ys (Lalo) 
Fra Diavolo (Auber) 
Tancrède (Campra) 
Le Déserteur (Monsigny) 
Lodoïska (Cherubini) 
L'Attaque du Moulin (Bruneau) 
Zampa (Hérold) 
Les Noces de Jeanette (Massé)

OK, so let me tell you about the list of 48 that I consider myself to be already familiar with:

Béatrice et Bénédict 
Manon (Massenet)
La Vie Parisienne 
La Belle Hélène 
Orphée aux Enfers 
La Périchole 
Carmen 
Les Pêcheurs de Perles 
La Jolie Fille de Perth 
Les Troyens 
Pelléas et Mélisande 
Castor et Pollux 
Werther 
Thaïs 
Don Quichotte 
Samson et Dalila 
Iphignénie en Tauride 
L'Heure Espagnole
Les Dialogues des Carmélites 
Roméo et Juliette 
Le Comte Ory 
Les Contes d'Hoffmann 
Faust 
La Juive 
Les Huguenots 
Mignon 
Damnation de Faust 
L' Enfant et les sortilèges 
Ariane et Barbe-Bleue 
Le Prophète 
L'Africaine 
Les Indes Galantes 
Les Paladins
Platée 
Louise 
Guillaume Tell 
La Favorite 
La Fille du Régiment 
Orphée et Euridice 
Le Rossignol (oops, I actually haven't listened to its only recording of a French version, but I know it well and didn't feel like spending more money to explore the French version - but you can make my list 47 if you want to cut this off)
Benvenuto Cellini 
Médée (Charpentier) 
Persée 
Lakmé 
Atys 
Cadmus et Hermione
L'Amour de Loin

You can add another one I've recently explored, Enescu's Oedipe so I've edited the original post to say 49 if we still count the French Le Rossignol.

And yes, I've mentioned Dardanus twice, so I guess it's 33 (but then it's 34 again with Sapho). Make it 35 with the Henry VIII that you have suggested.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Alma, in your list you seem to have missed out a favourite Rameau of mine, Les Boreades, available on this attractive DVD:










I can second the Hamlet recommendation although I also enjoyed the version presently available on Met Player, also with Keenlyside.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Hey Alma, in your list you seem to have missed out a favourite Rameau of mine, Les Boreades, available on this attractive DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. I know why Les Boreades isn't there - I tried to watch it on Naxos a few times and it always malfunctioned. Their Les Boreades streaming file seems to be defective. I emailed them about it and got no reply. I got frustrated and cut it off from the list, thinking that I had enough Rameaus for the moment. But yes, I need to put it back.

Oh, buy the way, right at the time of your vacation I did follow your advice and I'm now a subscriber to MetPlayer. But I have seen only a couple of things there so far, so, I'm paying for no reason... I paid for 6 months so eventually I'll get to it more often.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Could someone recommend a good studio recording of Les Troyens?

I have this










but haven't got it on CD.

Thanks


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Could someone recommend a good studio recording of Les Troyens?
> 
> I have this
> 
> ...


The second Davis recording for LSO (he had one for Phillips before) with the London Symphony, Heppner, DeYoung, Lang, and Mingardo is considered to be very good, according to reviews that I've read (I've also only got Les Troyens on video, same version except that mine is blu-ray). His first one with Vickers is said to be good as well but not as good, due to poor French diction from the principals.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> The second Davis recording for LSO (he had one for Phillips before) with the London Symphony, Heppner, DeYoung, Lang, and Mingardo is considered to be very good, according to reviews that I've read (I've also only got Les Troyens on video, same version except that mine is blu-ray). His first one with Vickers is said to be good as well but not as good, due to poor French diction from the principals.


Thanks but that's a live performance & I'm really after a studio recording. If I can't find a 'studio' though I'll get that one.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

To Almaviva:

I just wonder what made you think that La Dame Blanche, Le Roi d'Ys and Fra Diavolo are somehow unworthy. I have heard La Vestale only in Italian and there isn't a decent recording of it, but it interests me all the same. I don't see Auber's La Muette de Portici, which caused a revolution in Belgium and led to the independence of the country. There is a recording on CD with June Anderson and Alfredo Kraus, although Kraus is a bit too old and I have never liked his dry voice. You have Les Contes d'Hoffmann in your list, but not La Belle Hélène (of which there seems to be several DVDs that have recieved five stars). Bizet's Djamileh isn't to be scorned at, either (CDs only). Massenet's Le Jongleur de Notre Dame could be included (CDs only). Fauré's Pénélope with Jessye Norman is quite something (CDs only).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Thanks but that's a live performance & I'm really after a studio recording. If I can't find a 'studio' though I'll get that one.


Sorry, I hadn't realized you wanted a studio recording. This one is a studio recording:










It's the first Davis one I had mentioned. Many complain bitterly of the French diction but say that otherwise it is a fine recording.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Sorry, I hadn't realized you wanted a studio recording. This one is a studio recording:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thanks alma


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> To Almaviva:
> 
> I just wonder what made you think that La Dame Blanche, Le Roi d'Ys and Fra Diavolo are somehow unworthy. I have heard La Vestale only in Italian and there isn't a decent recording of it, but it interests me all the same. I don't see Auber's La Muette de Portici, which caused a revolution in Belgium and led to the independence of the country. There is a recording on CD with June Anderson and Alfredo Kraus, although Kraus is a bit too old and I have never liked his dry voice. You have Les Contes d'Hoffmann in your list, but not La Belle Hélène (of which there seems to be several DVDs that have recieved five stars). Bizet's Djamileh isn't to be scorned at, either (CDs only). Massenet's Le Jongleur de Notre Dame could be included (CDs only). Fauré's Pénélope with Jessye Norman is quite something (CDs only).


Yep, I do have La Belle Hélène, it has been listed among the 49, look again.

About La Dame Blanche, Le Roi d'Ys and Fra Diavolo, here is what someone told me once, and made me walk away from them:

"Auber and Boïldieu, though delightful, are better heard in historic excerpts. The texts are problematic: the EMI recording of Fra Diavolo, with Nicolai Gedda and Maddie Mesplé, was enormously disappointing, leaving out all the traditional interpolations, and WHERE's the tenor today who could sing La Dame blanche???"

But I'll be glad to reinstate them if you insist.

Yep, La Muette de Portici is a notable absence, I like the aria "Amour sacré de la patrie" and I know it's inspired by the same story of an opera I love, the obscure Salvator Rosa.

I'll take your suggestions under consideration as well.

But like I said, expenses are to be considered, so, maybe I should have a list of priorities among these - now - about 40 to explore.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry about La Belle Hélène! I have tried to concentrate, but I have also had a few beers. If I were a mezzosoprano, I might sing "Ah, quel dîner" from La Périchole... Liking Mady Mesplé is an acquired taste. She is not a bad Lakmé, but otherwise it isn't always easy listening.

About Les Troyens, it's a pity that we don't have a complete recording with Janet Baker! But I love my both DVD versions, the Gardiner and the Levine.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Two more outstanding French sets for your list Alma (CD only):


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks to everybody for the excellent suggestions.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I just ordered this. I presume it is in French (or if I am wrong, then Italian).

*Etienne Nicolas Méhul *(1763 - 1817), _Stratonice_ (1792), one-act _opéra comique_. Capella Coloniensis/William Christie (on period isntruments).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I just ordered this. I presume it is in French (or if I am wrong, then Italian).
> 
> *Etienne Nicolas Méhul *(1763 - 1817), _Stratonice_ (1792), one-act _opéra comique_. Capella Coloniensis/William Christie (on period isntruments).


Gee! This is news to me! I don't know the composer, much less the opera. But I see that delicious Ms. Patricia Petibon is there, so, it has already scored some points for me. Do report back and tell us what you think.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

> Now, with the appearance of "Stratonice", Francophiles at last have the chance to hear a real rarity.


I just quoted a customer review from amazon, but it kind of promises that this should be in French, although you could probably write it similarly in Italian!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Attention!

Simon Rattle will conduct Debussy's masterpiece Pelleas et Melisende tomorrow:

*Pelléas et Mélisande*
January 1, 2011 / 12:00 pm ET
Simon Rattle; Magdalena Kožená, Felicity Palmer, Stéphane Degout, Gerald Finley

broadcast live on radio and net.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Auber*

I like Auber very much...Other his Fra Diavolo, I love his *Gustave III*, the same story that Un ballo in maschera by Verdi but this opera was composed before Verdi's.

Auber is a very complete composer, he has comedy and drama...He's excellent in both. A bit forgotten nowadays. He also have Manon Lescault, le domino noir, etc. But th eopera I prefer is Gustave III.

Gustave III below:



















Martin


----------

